# 20 Gallon Tall Tank Buddies



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm starting to play with the idea of taking the 20 gallon tall aquarium my boyfriend's parents offered me and transferring the current inhabitants of my 10 gallon to it. I've got my betta, 3 peppered cories, and 2 ghost shrimp in the 10 right now. I'd keep my argonite substrate and plant it really heavily. I'd really like to add a mid-level schooling fish that's very hardy that will do well in alkaline water. Guppies are a no because I've had really bad luck with them in the past and I don't want to take too big of a chance of upsetting my betta. He's very laid back for a betta though, and loves hanging out with the cories. They'll all school up at the bottom during feeding time some days and graze with Samuel leading the pack. 

Does anyone have some fun suggestions?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Hatchetfish are great, but they are top only. Pygmy corydoras tend to be near the mid level of the tank.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Some platys could be nice.


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm starting to like hatchet fish. They creeped me out at first, but they're growing on me. One big decision factor on whatever I get is going to be if it will do well on a mix of frozen brine shrimp and blood worms. I don't know if I can really orchestrate feeding each type of fish a different diet in the 3 minutes or so twice a day I can devote to feeding them.

Would I be able to do high-fin platies or danios with a betta or would they be too flashy?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

The hatchetfish should like those foods. I feed mine bloodworms and betta pellets, along with tropical flakes.


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

How do you feel about some spotted pygmy rasboras? or cardinals perhaps? stay away from angels and gouramis!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

zebra danios or neon tetras would work. I have both and they are working out great


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm kind of liking everything that's been suggested so far. It might come down to me wandering down the aisle at Petsmart and just picking out whatever catches my eye that day. I missed my little window of opportunity to do a big project this week, but I don't have any big tests next week, so I might be able to get the tank and everything set up within the next 2-3 weeks + however long it takes to cycle. A friend of mine has a bigger tank in storage that I could buy off of her for relatively cheap, but she doesn't remember if it's a 55 or a 30. If it's the 30, I'm going to buy that and then I'll be able to pick out a handful of fish species from this handy list. If it's the 55, then I'm just going to stick with the 20 tall because I don't think my dresser will support that much weight. Thanks for all the suggestions, if anyone has more exciting ideas, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Upside down catfish are nice too


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

EEP! Those hatchetfish things are creepy, but I'm sure they would make a great addition to any tank ;D


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

BettasForever said:


> EEP! Those hatchetfish things are creepy, but I'm sure they would make a great addition to any tank ;D


Are you sure you looked at the freshwater hatchetfish?


----------

